# Hammock while camping?



## smores101 (Jun 16, 2011)

So I am planning a camping trip with my family, including my 68 year old mother. She is willing to hike a bit but I was trying to figure out what she would do while the rest of us were out on some more challenging hikes. I thought of bringing along this  hammock so she can kick up her feet and relax and read, nap, etc while we are away. Any thoughts?


----------



## jennyb (Mar 7, 2011)

Treklight hammocks are great. They are very light and fold into their own pocket. I have 2 and love them.


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

If she has never done a hammock before, I can envision your poor mom having all kinds of problems getting into or out of a hammock and staying in there without falling out. They can be tricky if you are not used to it. And if your Mom is not fit enough to go on a long hike, getting in to a hammock can be a challenge.

While it's bigger you can probably find a folding recliner type chair which might suit her a little better. That's what we used for my mother-in-law... her, her nice chair, a wrap around blanket, a good book and she loved it. She never fell out once! She wouldn't even go near a hammock.

You might try asking her, but don't talk her into anything. All the very experienced (okay, old) Mom's I know don't complain, just do the best they can, have a miserable time, and say they had a great time anyway. Mom's are the best but they are always too upbeat for their own good.

I hope you find something.


----------



## bobrussell (Jul 13, 2009)

i'm not quite 68 but just a chair works pretty good. just a place to sit and relax.:thumbup1:

as long as it's camping somewhere.......


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

And if the chair reclines and the front raises to support the lower legs, now we're talking. I've seen so many successful camping nappers that way.

Hammocks are nice too, but I've also seen people fall out, drop out and other comical events following by the victim looking around to see who saw them to determine the extent of their embarassment. This goes for tree supported as well as freestanding types.


----------



## edwinjd (Sep 8, 2011)

bobrussell said:


> i'm not quite 68 but just a chair works pretty good. just a place to sit and relax.:thumbup1:
> 
> as long as it's camping somewhere.......


I agree. If she's not used to it, a nice chair with a comfortable backrest would do. It's a lot safer for her, too. When I used a hammock for the first time, it was quite a challenge to get on it comfortably. Also, after a while, my lower back started aching. And I was just in my late-20s at that time.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 24, 2011)

The best hammock I have seen is the "Brazilian" style. It doesn't have the wooded bars on each end, and when hung correctly, you really have to WANT to fall out of it to fall out. I have practically turned myself sideways in them reaching for things and not fallen out. The main thing is learning to hang it properly. I took a hammock on my land trip, and loved it.


----------

